# Alrite, food shoppers!!!!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Krogers has a 4 day sale here in Va. Aberdeen bacon 16oz,-$1.77 made by Gwaltney. Cabbage for 29 cents a pound. Green beans for 69 cents/lb. 18 count large eggs for 1.77. Sale lasts thru Sat. Just looked at expiration date on the bacon I bought- April 10, 2012.


----------

